# FALINS, BROWNS, R. CRAIGS, AND JAMES BLOODLINE



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

There many bloodline but the two that catch a lot of attention as for show, weight and working class apbts are the falins bloodline and browns bloodline. Include blues and red/rednose apbts. Falins blue rebel, falins blue tunder, falins lug nuts is to name some that he has to offer enough doubt. Browns includes blue and red/rednose some from the peterson bloodline, browns crash, browns/condra cadet blue, and browns little girl to name a few. R. Craig bloodline has some of the same combo as well as james bloodline. These bloodline consist of the pure dogs from tnt/condra and pure dogs from peterson bloodline. I don't have all the study on them, please if you have better information. Break it down for me and others who wanna know more about these wonderful and amazing owner/breeders and where there dogs come from. If you have one from this bloodline and you wanna know more friends from this site will better you knowledge.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

I checked out browns pitbull connection. Sorry if this stupid question but are they apbts are bullies? Is peterson a buuly line. Those dogs also look quite large


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

where are Caine 76, Marty and Old Fort to break it down for us....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> where are Caine 76, Marty and Old Fort to break it down for us....


i second that! lolz


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

just wanted to point out that cain76 passed away awhile back..........RIP someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Falins is what we built our line off of. Switch, Rebel, Muffin, Miracle, Gracie all were Eddie Falins work. All were great dogs. Yes, Eddie bought off most of Gail Condras yard when she was getting down and out and built his line off of it and some of Stephanie Turpins stuff. Steph and Gail were together for some time but had a falling out about which direction to lead the line. That was the original TNT line and where it began. Eddie basically just continued it and put his spin on it. All ouf our dogs stemmed from his lines. As far as what you want to say about Browns dogs...they are registered APBT. They are larger, most weighing well over 60lbs. I personally like the smaller dogs. Eddie went with standard conformation dogs to make weight pull dogs, Troy built his dogs around weight pull and bred accordingly.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

I believe Eddie also bought what was left of Diehard kennels which helped to produce an awesome dog Bam Bam (RIP) who produced many great dogs. Let's not forget about Webb's Bitch from Hell which Eddie said was a key in the foundation of his line.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yess BamBam gave Eddie what worked with the TNT dogs to make the better pull dogs. Id take the TNT/OFR cross over the pure TNT anyday!!


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

I like this thread continue my fellows. Cause I have a pure tnt/condra blue/wht mrks boy from eddie and sandra falin. And I have a girl red/rednose from troy and lisa brown. And there people where I'm from never heard of these lines I have. I'm from denmark south carolina. My dad from delaware and he drive all the way there to see eddie and troy and built his kennel on there dogs. I'm loving them to the fullest. So keep this thread going so I can further educate people about my dogs correctly when they say ooh they are pretty what are they and what line they come. I get that all the time old fort kennel.


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

i had a girl i got from eddie she was off of sassy deva and browns thor, eddie and sandra are very nice people.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Who is your dog off of Teko?

I just tell people when they ask they are TNT dogs, basically Eli/Watchdog cross.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

wouldn't it be more than just eli /watch dog considering the foundation dog was a staff?
wither way it seems these dogs really dominate in wp


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

which dog are you referring to as the foundation dog. Yeah there is staff in there no doubt but the TNT line was based off an Eli/Watchdog cross


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

My boy falins blue demond is sired by condras blue cadet and dam by falins gypsy. I have to look at my red/rednose girl ped to let you knows who's she's off but I know she have lugnut n bam bam in her pedigree.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Gypsy was one of my favorite dogs of Eddies!! Lugnut and BamBam were both great dogs. Lugnut is still pulling in shows and still shutting them down!


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

That's right I love there dogs. I don't even look at other breeders dogs no more.I have a litter now of falins blue demon the dam is brownie snow blue in her ped she's 75% amstaff pure and 25% watchdog the pups are in my album. This my last breeding cause I got what I need to start my bloodline. But if I was to buy another dog it would be from you,eddie and sandra, troy and lisa, r. Craig and james. James line is my dad he live in delaware I must say I love all the dogs I seen produce and ability from this line is awsome. Old fort hit me up sometimes


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

To me my pup gone look more like tnt line more than condra line. But whatever they look like yah will be here more of me in SC,weightpulling and etc. Shows.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats good to hear. Keep working the line, it does great in conformation and weight pull. Just put the work in and you WILL reap the rewards!


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

good lines


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

matthew said:


> I checked out browns pitbull connection. Sorry if this stupid question but are they apbts are bullies? Is peterson a buuly line. Those dogs also look quite large


NO and yes it all depends on the pedigree, the old Peterson made by Art no. But we all know that with time ppl :flush: on a lot of blood line down the road.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

So Falin's are tnt/eli? Im confused now. Just when I thought I knew lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The foundation of the line was watchdog/eli but there was also ruffian blood (AST) blood used and some Ofrn mixed into some strains. There is no way you would get a whole crap load of blue dogs without the staff blood behind them. Granted not all TNT dogs are blue but a lot of them are. And I will say no more. If you want to know more about the line I would read this

TNT(apbt x ast) crossed with game lines - Pit Bull Forums


----------



## nicholsmussolini (Mar 26, 2016)

This is Nichols Mussolini he came from Eddie Falin from silver bullet, bam bam,red ruby,Webb's bitch from Hell,bivens clyde,and many more awesome dogs in his pedigree,Muss is turning 15in September.Best dog I've ever owned and I've had many.


----------

